# Anglers Xperience -Seth Burrill



## Pemnuts (May 26, 2014)

My son asked me to look up some videos about fishing from Seth Burrill and Anglers Xperience - and i am glad that i did..
There's over 190 videos of nothing but great tips on fishing, from how to avoid line twist to catching the big one and nearly everything in between for the fair weather fisherman and the seasoned professional - on Youtube.. 
So much ground is covered in these links, and this guy shows how he does it, and he does it extremely well.
Just today, I thought about one easy tip.. be more subtle.. and it worked for me when we crossed an area that had already been hit hard all day by several others.. and like Seth, I landed the big one out of the same area. Without the net even.. seems like every time we leave the landing net home, we catch the big ones.. anyhow, here's a couple links to these videos.. Thanks Seth for putting this info out there !

Videos on youtube..
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnEYYGWShdDKYseCmyqmXxQ/videos

Videos on Angler's Xperience..
https://www.anglers-experience.com/v_archive.php?type=techtip


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 4, 2014)

Try www.bassresource.com as well - tons of great how-to videos


----------

